# Saltwater License in NJ??



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Does NJ require a Saltwater fishing license for non-residents?

Just curious as I needed one for DE, NC, and MD (for Chesapeake Bay).

Thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*License*

Not yet, but it's coming.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Dogg.

So if I decide to come down to LBI for a day in the surf, all I would need would be a beach tag like everyone else right?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Search "Licensing Info For Your Convenience" on this forum. I summarized alot of the information in that thread.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i'm not sure, but thought you had to pay to drive on some of the beaches -- not sure tho - or oare you hoofin' it squalus?

edit: think i'm thinkin about island beach state park


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

hoofin' 

Can't come up with all the extra $$$ for beach driving permits - don't know how much for NJ, but DE is $130.00 !!! And Assateague Island isn't cheap either!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*permits*

If ya come a little further south and want to drive on the beaches of Wildwood and North Wildwood are if I remeber correctly is $25.00 per permit.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Is that good for day use or calendar year? Sounds like a good deal!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

squalus said:


> Is that good for day use or calendar year? Sounds like a good deal!


I think it is worth it since I believe for the year its $160.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I think you can get on lbi for a three day for $10.00 or something. I just got the seasonal and didn't think to look at the daily. But I am fairly certain they have a three day pass


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

North Wildwood -Wildwood -Wildwood Crest are all Yearly Passes


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

4 wheeling on the beaches in Brigantine will run you 160$ i believe. All the talk about Saltwater licenses is just a bunch of crap that will never get over the radar in NJ. At least with those who 'hoof' it to there fishing spots there is no way it is going to happen lol


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I beg to differ*



bassZooKa said:


> 4 wheeling on the beaches in Brigantine will run you 160$ i believe. All the talk about Saltwater licenses is just a bunch of crap that will never get over the radar in NJ. At least with those who 'hoof' it to there fishing spots there is no way it is going to happen lol



I work really close with the guys in Fish and Game. It's closer than you think.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Dog I would imagine your right. What with what they are trying to do with the fluke etc, it is all tied up with the same thing. The license if they put the monies into the resource may not be bad, but you and I both know they will dribble it away. Hire more enforcement etc... The ssfff is fighting for the fluke now, next is what ever they pick out....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

And the thing is I wouldn't mind paying for the license. We do need more fish and game officers out there. We just don't have enough. I know we have discussed this on the boards here, what to do when ya see a violation, but here is the problem. Unless ya have the number to the "local" fish and game office or the personal numbers of fish and game officers ,ya have to call the hot line or trenton direct. By the time they get out to where you are the person is gone and there really isn't anything for them to search or even follow up on. So that leaves your local Police Dept and I can tell you from sitting in the communications center that we just don't have the time or the resources to respond, detain the person until fish and game shows up. It just a vicious circle all the way around.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

hope this helps.. http://www.njbba.org/beachaccess.htm JS


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

JS - that really helped a lot. Thanks for the link.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I was talking to a guy a few days back and they had several ideas on the table towards this saltwater license deal. 

1. If you drive on the beach they are thinking of having the fisherman purchase a vehicle license plate and that would cover you. But they said it would also be issued through the RFA.

2. For the other fisherman there will be a normal fishing license that would be worn just like a freshwater license.

3. There will be a sportsman license that will cover Saltwater, Freshwater, Hunting but they say it would cost a high dollar.

Rich


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

check out 
njbba.org
beach access


----------

